# Politics and News > UK, Canada, Oz, NZ >  CANADIAN TRUCKER PROTEST

## Madison

*THE TRUCKS KEEP COMING FROM EVERY DIRECTION! Truckers Convoy Update Compilation - Jan. 27th*




 :Thumbsup20: 
*Watch as Pierre Poilievre calls out the legacy media for demonizing the Freedom Convoy*



Conservative finance critic Pierre Poilievre responds to the legacy medias attempts to brand the #TruckersForFreedom convoy as extremists, and stands up for the brave truckers heading to Ottawa.

----------

Big Dummy (01-27-2022),Canadianeye (01-27-2022),Conservative Libertarian (01-27-2022),crcook84 (01-28-2022),Knightkore (01-27-2022),Lone Gunman (01-27-2022),Mr. Claws (01-28-2022),old dog (01-27-2022),Old Tex (01-27-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-27-2022),Rutabaga (01-27-2022)

----------


## Knightkore



----------

Conservative Libertarian (01-27-2022),crcook84 (01-28-2022),Lone Gunman (01-27-2022),Madison (01-27-2022),old dog (01-27-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-27-2022),Physics Hunter (01-27-2022),Quark (01-27-2022)

----------


## Quark

C.W. McCall is Chip Davis of Mannheim Steamroller.

----------

Big Dummy (01-27-2022),Conservative Libertarian (01-27-2022),Knightkore (01-27-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-27-2022),Physics Hunter (01-27-2022)

----------


## Knightkore

> C.W. McCall is Chip Davis of Mannheim Steamroller.


Really?  Damn.  That is cool.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (01-27-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-27-2022),Physics Hunter (01-27-2022),Quark (01-27-2022)

----------


## Quark

> Really?  Damn.  That is cool.


Yup Chip said so himself on Limbaugh one time when he and Limbaugh were talking about both groups.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (01-27-2022),Knightkore (01-27-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-27-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman

i read that turdeaux is 'isolating' himself for five days, guess he doesn't want to talk to the truckers.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (01-27-2022),Knightkore (01-28-2022),Madison (01-27-2022),old dog (01-27-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-27-2022),Physics Hunter (01-27-2022)

----------


## crayons

Thank Ya 'O.P.' for this thread >>> It looks like the Canadians are serious about banning the mandates.

We can't have trade disrupted on the U.S. Canadian Border.

Canadians need Produce and Americans need Auto/Truck parts

And 'feck-puppet-trudy' and his multinational handlers

----------

Knightkore (01-28-2022),Lone Gunman (01-27-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-27-2022),Quark (01-27-2022)

----------


## Madison

*TRUCKERS SHINE LIGHT INTO EVIL DARK TYRANNY*

----------

Knightkore (01-28-2022),Lone Gunman (01-27-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-27-2022),Quark (01-27-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

Knightkore (01-28-2022),Lone Gunman (01-27-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-27-2022)

----------


## Madison

The lads leaving Enfield NS to join up with Trucks from PEI and then into Quebec heading west on Highway 1. Were coming, hold the line. Please Share and throw us a sub. God Bless!

----------

Knightkore (01-28-2022),Lone Gunman (01-27-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-27-2022)

----------


## Madison

Truckers and supporters gather in the GTA prior to departure for Ottawa | 
Freedom Convoy

----------

Knightkore (01-28-2022),Kodiak (01-27-2022),Lone Gunman (01-27-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-27-2022)

----------


## Kodiak

LOL, I see a large F*CK Turdo flag.

----------

Knightkore (01-28-2022),Lone Gunman (01-27-2022),Madison (01-27-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-27-2022),Quark (01-27-2022)

----------


## Madison

Jan. 27, 2022

Communist Turdo gone vacation hiding faking he have covid 
 :Smiley ROFLMAO:   The biggest tart we ever had as Canada PM 
Go and hide little turd!!!!!


More to the link  below
https://www.thestar.com/politics/fed...-exposure.html

 :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

OTTAWA  Prime Minister Justin Trudeau is isolating at home but says he has no symptoms after coming into a contact with someone who has COVID-19.


In a tweet, Trudeau said Thursday he learned of the contact after a three-day cabinet retreat.


Last night, I learned that I have been exposed to COVID-19. My rapid test result was negative, he wrote.




The prime minister said he is following Ottawa public health guidance and isolating for five days. I feel fine and will be working from home. Stay safe, everyone  and please get vaccinated.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Big Bird (01-28-2022),Conservative Libertarian (01-27-2022),dinosaur (01-27-2022),Lone Gunman (01-27-2022),Mr. Claws (01-28-2022),old dog (01-27-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-27-2022),Rutabaga (01-27-2022),Wilson2 (01-27-2022)

----------


## ruthless terrier

you guys elected the gay little shit.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (01-27-2022),Mr. Claws (01-28-2022),Rutabaga (01-27-2022)

----------


## Madison

> LOL, I see a large F*CK Turdo flag.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Thumbsup20:  :Headbang:

----------

Knightkore (01-28-2022),Kodiak (01-27-2022),Lone Gunman (01-27-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-27-2022),Quark (01-27-2022)

----------


## Madison

> you guys elected the gay little shit.


Not me

----------

Conservative Libertarian (01-27-2022),Kodiak (01-27-2022),Northern Rivers (01-27-2022),old dog (01-27-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-27-2022),Rutabaga (01-27-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman

definitely a statement.

----------

Big Dummy (01-27-2022),Knightkore (01-28-2022),Madison (01-27-2022),Mr. Claws (01-28-2022),old dog (01-27-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-27-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------

Big Dummy (01-27-2022),Knightkore (01-28-2022),Madison (01-27-2022),old dog (01-27-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-27-2022),Quark (01-27-2022)

----------


## old dog

When are they due in Ottawa?

----------

Knightkore (01-28-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> i read that turdeaux is 'isolating' himself for five days, guess he doesn't want to talk to the truckers.


They're going to wait

----------

Knightkore (01-28-2022),Madison (01-27-2022),Mr. Claws (01-28-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-27-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

Honestly, though - what an absolute fool that makes him look. A 'the dog ate my homework' level response.

----------

Knightkore (01-28-2022),Madison (01-27-2022),Mr. Claws (01-28-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-27-2022),Quark (01-27-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

This is not going away. Everybody is talking about this. _Everybody_.

----------

Knightkore (01-28-2022),Madison (01-27-2022),Mr. Claws (01-28-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-27-2022)

----------


## Madison

> This is not going away. Everybody is talking about this. _Everybody_.


I hope TURD and LIBTARDS  are  done

----------

El Guapo (01-27-2022),Knightkore (01-28-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-27-2022)

----------


## Quark

Looks like Canada is headed toward break up like the USA.

----------

Knightkore (01-28-2022),Madison (01-27-2022),Mr. Claws (01-28-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-27-2022)

----------


## Rutabaga

did he ever get that eyebrow of his corralled?


seems it liked to "go off the reservation", so to speak... :Cool20:

----------

Madison (01-27-2022)

----------


## Madison

> did he ever get that eyebrow of his corralled?
> 
> 
> seems it liked to "go off the reservation", so to speak...


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Madison

American Convoy Arrived to Border US/CANADA FREEDOM CONVOY

----------

Lone Gunman (01-27-2022),old dog (01-27-2022),Quark (01-27-2022),Wilson2 (01-27-2022)

----------


## Wilson2

> you guys elected the gay little shit.


How do you know the election was not stolen?   Democrats blatantly steal the US White House and some senate seats, Canada is farther into socialism and tyranny than the US, its safe to think election theft happens in Canada.

----------

Madison (01-27-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

We have been talking about this for days in El Guapo's thread
https://thepoliticsforums.com/thread...accine-mandate

But great content here by Madison!

----------

Madison (01-27-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-27-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

This is all so damned cool!

The Gov wants to shut down the countries, and dictate personal behavior.
This is people fighting back to shut down the seat of Government and deny them of supplies.

But the side effect is rallying working folks who can't join, but can come out and cheer.  People only cower when they feel powerless.

Way to go Canada!

----------

Knightkore (01-28-2022),Madison (01-27-2022),Mr. Claws (01-28-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-27-2022),Quark (01-28-2022)

----------


## Madison

> We have been talking about this for days in El Guapo's thread
> https://thepoliticsforums.com/thread...accine-mandate
> 
> But great content here by Madison!


Canadians have anough of bullshit communist gov retards
And I am sure Americans have anough too about of BRANDON shitface and Co.

----------

Knightkore (01-28-2022),Mr. Claws (01-28-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-27-2022),Physics Hunter (01-28-2022),Quark (01-28-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

Brave Sir Robin bravely ran away!   :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

El Guapo (01-28-2022),Mr. Claws (01-28-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> you guys elected the gay little shit.


No I didn't.

----------


## El Guapo

> did he ever get that eyebrow of his corralled?
> 
> 
> seems it liked to "go off the reservation", so to speak...


I'll help him put it back in place.

With a claw hammer.

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Canadians have anough of bullshit communist gov retards
> And I am sure Americans have anough too about of BRANDON shitface and Co.


Oh, we're up to our necks in leftwit shit here.  I think it's just that we are not up to our noses like Canada is.

Right now y'all are the beacon of hope to the free world, and trust me that I hand over that mantle only with great sadness.

----------

Knightkore (01-28-2022),Madison (01-28-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-28-2022),Quark (01-28-2022)

----------


## crcook84

If anyone is interested in numbers:

American truckers join Canada's 'Freedom Convoy' protesting vaccine mandate. Convoy of 50,000 truckers stretches 45 miles.

American truckers join Canada's 'Freedom Convoy' protesting vax mandate as rigs stretch for 45 MILES | Daily Mail Online

----------

Knightkore (01-28-2022),old dog (01-28-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-28-2022),Quark (01-28-2022)

----------


## old dog

caravan.jpg

----------

Knightkore (01-28-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-28-2022),Quark (01-28-2022)

----------


## crcook84

> caravan.jpg


I was wondering what the route was. Whether it was from the northern edge of Canada all the way down to the southern tip of Texas or along the US-Canada border.

----------

Knightkore (01-28-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-28-2022)

----------


## memesofine

truck300.jpg

God bless you and God speed

----------

Mr. Claws (01-28-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-28-2022),Quark (01-28-2022)

----------


## JMWinPR

> you guys elected the gay little shit.


And all this time I dun thunk he wur a swami. Things that make you go oooommmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## Mr. Claws

When do Canadians have the opportunity to vote this little boy back to the blackface minstrel circuit?

----------


## Mr. Claws

> This is all so damned cool!
> 
> The Gov wants to shut down the countries, and dictate personal behavior.
> This is people fighting back to shut down the seat of Government and deny them of supplies.
> 
> But the side effect is rallying working folks who can't join, but can come out and cheer.  People only cower when they feel powerless.
> 
> Way to go Canada!


The greatest fear of tyrants... when a group finds the courage to throw stones others start to find their courage too. This Covid madness will only end when people start to take action like those truckers, who, by the way, have the power to shut down Canadas' AND the USAs' economies by simply parking their rigs in the middle of the road and walking home.

----------

Knightkore (01-28-2022),memesofine (01-28-2022),old dog (01-28-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-28-2022),Quark (01-28-2022)

----------


## Canadianeye

Add to the mix, a couple of days ago the only surviving signatory of the 1982 Canadian Constitution and the Charter of Rights and Freedoms - the Honourable Brian Peckford - is suing Canada ref the travel restrictions/passports.

Fuck you Trudeau.

----------

El Guapo (01-28-2022),Hillofbeans (01-29-2022),Knightkore (01-28-2022),Lone Gunman (01-28-2022),Madison (01-28-2022),Mr. Claws (01-28-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-28-2022),Quark (01-28-2022)

----------


## Madison

"Brothers of the Highway" is one of the tracks on Tony Justice's new album featuring Aaron Tippin. If you are setting behind a steering wheel, this song is for you. Let's make it go viral!
 :Thumbsup20:

----------

Knightkore (01-28-2022),Lone Gunman (01-28-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-28-2022),Quark (01-28-2022)

----------


## Madison

We have some fun with truckers, then chat about the 
Freedom Convoy headed to Ottawa

 :Thumbsup20:

----------

Big Wheeler (01-28-2022),Foghorn (01-28-2022),Knightkore (01-28-2022),Lone Gunman (01-28-2022),Old Tex (01-28-2022)

----------


## Madison

Truckers part of a 'Freedom Covoy' roll through Thunder Bay, Hamilton, and the GTA on route to Ottawa to protest the recent vaccine mandates for cross-border truckers

----------

Camp (01-28-2022),Knightkore (01-28-2022),Lone Gunman (01-28-2022),Mainecoons (01-28-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman

julia westlin supports them, too.

good for her, great talent.

----------


## Wilson2

If they really want to make a point, they should shut down all of Ottawa like a blockade.   No traffic in or out of the city, no traffic in or out of the airports.   Let the grocery stores run out, gas stations dry up, no trash shipped out, no politicians can enter or leave. 

If the govt is in session then blockade the govt buildings, make the politicians sit in their offices for days.

----------

Camp (01-28-2022),Lone Gunman (01-28-2022),Mainecoons (01-28-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman

> If they really want to make a point, they should shut down all of Ottawa like a blockade.   No traffic in or out of the city, no traffic in or out of the airports.   Let the grocery stores run out, gas stations dry up, no trash shipped out, no politicians can enter or leave. 
> 
> If the govt is in session then blockade the govt buildings, make the politicians sit in their offices for days.



and pry turdeaux out of whatever spider hole he's crawled into and make him account for what he's doing to canada and the u.s.

----------

Camp (01-28-2022),El Guapo (01-28-2022),Wilson2 (01-28-2022)

----------


## Madison

Turd.O  is gone missing ....he is in vacation  :Smiley20: 

He shit is pants and go hide somewhere with his body guards

----------

Camp (01-28-2022),El Guapo (01-28-2022),Lone Gunman (01-28-2022)

----------


## Mainecoons

> If they really want to make a point, they should shut down all of Ottawa like a blockade.   No traffic in or out of the city, no traffic in or out of the airports.   Let the grocery stores run out, gas stations dry up, no trash shipped out, no politicians can enter or leave. 
> 
> If the govt is in session then blockade the govt buildings, make the politicians sit in their offices for days.


Absolutely agree and the same thing should be done to D.C.

----------

Camp (01-28-2022),Lone Gunman (01-28-2022),Wilson2 (01-28-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> and pry turdeaux out of whatever spider hole he's crawled into and make him account for what he's doing to canada and the u.s.






> Turd.O  is gone missing ....he is in vacation 
> 
> He shit is pants and go hide somewhere with his body guards

----------

Camp (01-28-2022),Lone Gunman (01-28-2022),Madison (01-28-2022)

----------


## Madison

> 


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:  exactly !!!

----------

Camp (01-28-2022),Lone Gunman (01-28-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman

> Turd.O  is gone missing ....he is in vacation 
> 
> He shit is pants and go hide somewhere with his body guards



yeah,  i read he claimed to have been exposed to the WOOhan flu so he was going to 'self isolate' for five days.

YOO-stan's not even very creative, is he?

----------

Madison (01-28-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

That effeminate little bitch never had any business being anywhere near the levers of power of a nation.

----------

Lone Gunman (01-28-2022),Madison (01-28-2022),Mainecoons (01-28-2022)

----------


## Quark

The only way to end this fooking mess is to shut down the country tight, nothing moves not even for the royals. No fuel for Air Force One, no food for the White House. Nothing. Sure some of us will die but war is hell.

----------

Hillofbeans (01-29-2022),Lone Gunman (01-28-2022),Mr. Claws (01-29-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman



----------


## Madison

> The only way to end this fooking mess is to shut down the country tight, nothing moves not even for the royals. No fuel for Air Force One, no food for the White House. Nothing. Sure some of us will die but war is hell.


Same for Canada

----------

Lone Gunman (01-28-2022),Quark (01-28-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (01-29-2022),Camp (01-29-2022),Lone Gunman (01-28-2022),memesofine (01-30-2022),old dog (01-28-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-29-2022),Physics Hunter (01-29-2022),teeceetx (01-29-2022),Trinnity (01-28-2022),US Conservative (01-28-2022)

----------


## Trinnity

Watched some of that; truly awesome. 
Is Trudeau still hiding?

----------

Brat (01-29-2022),Lone Gunman (01-28-2022),Madison (01-28-2022),teeceetx (01-29-2022)

----------


## Madison

> Watched some of that; truly awesome. 
> Is Trudeau still hiding?


Yeah. Just like a little rat !!!!

but a rat is cuter than him

----------

Brat (01-29-2022),Lone Gunman (01-28-2022),teeceetx (01-29-2022)

----------


## US Conservative

Proud of our Canadian brothers and sisters.

----------

Brat (01-29-2022),Camp (01-29-2022),El Guapo (01-28-2022),Lone Gunman (01-28-2022),Madison (01-28-2022),old dog (01-28-2022),teeceetx (01-29-2022)

----------


## Madison

Even Joe Rogan talks about  the truckers  :Smile: 

Lets go Trandon !!!

----------

Conservative Libertarian (01-28-2022),Kodiak (01-28-2022),Lone Gunman (01-29-2022)

----------


## Kodiak

What a clown.  "The only way to get rid of this pandemic is to get vaccinated".  

Does the idiot know people are still spreading it after they have been vaxxed?

----------

Conservative Libertarian (01-28-2022),Lone Gunman (01-29-2022),Madison (01-28-2022)

----------


## Madison

> What a clown.  "The only way to get rid of this pandemic is to get vaccinated".  
> 
> Does the idiot know people are still spreading it after they have been vaxxed?


Just like flue, influenza, gastro and all other seasonal flue
It will always exist..........so  LETS GO TRANDON   :Smiley ROFLMAO: 


You have BRANDON and we have TRANDON   :Smiley ROFLMAO: 
those 2 virus are the worse than any other viruses

----------

Conservative Libertarian (01-28-2022),Kodiak (01-28-2022),Lone Gunman (01-29-2022),Quark (01-28-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> The greatest fear of tyrants... when a group finds the courage to throw stones others start to find their courage too. This Covid madness will only end when people start to take action like those truckers, who, by the way, have the power to shut down Canadas' AND the USAs' economies by simply parking their rigs in the middle of the road and walking home.


This alone may buckle the supply chain for all of us.  That let alone that there are reports of thousands of US truckers joining the Canadians...

----------

Hillofbeans (01-29-2022),Mr. Claws (01-29-2022),Quark (01-29-2022)

----------


## Madison

> Proud of our Canadian brothers and sisters.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:  Ahahahahahaha

----------

Brat (01-29-2022),Hillofbeans (01-30-2022),Lone Gunman (01-29-2022)

----------


## El Guapo



----------

Brat (01-29-2022),Camp (01-29-2022),Lone Gunman (01-29-2022),Madison (01-29-2022),US Conservative (01-29-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

Love the white van at 26:10, that guy has his shit together!  Roof covered with gas cans!.
That's what you need if you are parked in -15CorF? for days...

Tomorrow will be Freedomaggeddon!

----------

Lone Gunman (01-29-2022),Madison (01-30-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

I was wondering if they were just parking for the night, or what?
At 46:39 there is a pickup towing an RV that is parked and has its slide sections extended.  They are stayin'.

----------


## Madison

> 


Woooooooooooooooooooohooooooooooooooo   :Thumbsup20:  :Thumbsup20: 

CANADA/USA    yesssssssssssssssssssssssss

----------

Lone Gunman (01-29-2022),Physics Hunter (01-29-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> Watched some of that; truly awesome. 
> Is Trudeau still hiding?


Taaaaardoooo! Come out to plaaaay!

----------

Camp (01-29-2022),Lone Gunman (01-29-2022),Madison (01-29-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

Kid Rock is ruder than all getout, but he keeps good company, and I like him anyway.

----------

Lone Gunman (01-29-2022)

----------


## Madison

I LOVE KID ROCK

----------


## Madison



----------


## Physics Hunter

BTW: I am monitoring Rebel News on convoyreports.com

The Empire is striking back by closing bridges...
UPDATED: Trudeau Liberals partially close TWO bridges to Ottawa due to âplanned protestâ this weekend - Rebel News

----------

Lone Gunman (01-29-2022),Mr. Claws (01-29-2022),old dog (01-29-2022),US Conservative (01-29-2022)

----------


## Mr. Claws

Does anyone else feel a bit of shame that Canadians have to show Americans how to be a free people?  :Sad20:

----------

Lone Gunman (01-29-2022),old dog (01-29-2022),Physics Hunter (01-29-2022)

----------


## Lone Gunman

> Does anyone else feel a bit of shame that Canadians have to show Americans how to be a free people?


esp since they're said to be heading to d.c. next.

----------

old dog (01-29-2022),US Conservative (01-29-2022)

----------


## Mr. Claws

> esp since they're said to be heading to d.c. next.


Guess that'll give Braindead the opportunity to show he can secure at least ONE of our borders... now if they were coming from the south loaded with illegals, no problemo.

----------

old dog (01-29-2022)

----------


## teeceetx

While I applaud Canadians for their efforts, I have to question how Trudeau got into office in the first place, and how did he get re-elected?

Surely Canadians voted for him for some reason?!!

----------

Mr. Claws (01-29-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

Global News Live feed





Shows thousands of people and vehicles as far as the eye can see picketing around the streets and pathways surrounding Parliament. Note the chat is disabled. 
Important to point out that a couple of years ago, Turdeau took taxpayer money and 'bailed out' failing main stream media companies. Now they get yearly lumps of taxpayer cash. 
IOW they are essentially owned by the government. Lovely, eh?

----------

Madison (01-30-2022)

----------


## Quark

> This alone may buckle the supply chain for all of us.  That let alone that there are reports of thousands of US truckers joining the Canadians...


Good lets end this charade once and for all. Rather than dying by a thousand cuts lets just kill us all off and be done with it. I'm tired of this death by a thousand cuts.

----------


## Mr. Claws

> While I applaud Canadians for their efforts, I have to question how Trudeau got into office in the first place, and how did h
> Surely Canadians voted for him for some reason?!!


                                                                                                                                                                                Good question. It's enough of a misery just keeping up with our politics.

----------


## Jen

Awesome!

----------

El Guapo (01-29-2022),Madison (01-30-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-29-2022),US Conservative (01-29-2022)

----------


## US Conservative

Can anyone confirm?

----------

El Guapo (01-29-2022),Madison (01-29-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-29-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> Can anyone confirm?


True. 
Justin Trudeau and family move to undisclosed location ahead of Canada trucker protests, report says | The Independent

 There was talk that he packed up his family and ran off to vaycay in Costa Rica till this blows over. 
 The last bullshit story was that he was 'self isolating' because he was 'exposed to someone with covid'. Now he's been 'whisked away to a secret location'?
 Bet ya a dollar the secret location is Costa Rica. And he's been there for days.

----------

Hillofbeans (01-30-2022),Madison (01-29-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-29-2022),US Conservative (01-29-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

Ask yourself...what of a retard just accepts that _THE LEADER OF A FIRST WORLD NATION_ is hiding in a *SUPER SECRET* HIDEY HOLE? That no one must discover? Because of a demonstration?
Like ... what the fuck, man.

----------

Hillofbeans (01-30-2022),Madison (01-29-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-29-2022),US Conservative (01-29-2022)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

A moderator on the convoy walkie-talkie app just posted this.

----------

Knightkore (01-31-2022),Physics Hunter (01-30-2022)

----------


## US Conservative

> True. 
> Justin Trudeau and family move to undisclosed location ahead of Canada trucker protests, report says | The Independent
> 
>  There was talk that he packed up his family and ran off to vaycay in Costa Rica till this blows over. 
>  The last bullshit story was that he was 'self isolating' because he was 'exposed to someone with covid'. Now he's been 'whisked away to a secret location'?
>  Bet ya a dollar the secret location is Costa Rica. And he's been there for days.


Unbelievable.

----------

El Guapo (01-29-2022),Madison (01-29-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-29-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

This is what actual 'inclusivity' looks like. Unity. Not division.


https://www.facebook.com/10000617919...79774592665558

----------

Madison (01-30-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-29-2022),US Conservative (01-29-2022)

----------


## Dan40

> While I applaud Canadians for their efforts, I have to question how Trudeau got into office in the first place, and how did he get re-elected?
> 
> Surely Canadians voted for him for some reason?!!


Maybe like we didn't vote for biden.

----------

Madison (01-29-2022),US Conservative (01-29-2022)

----------


## Madison

:Thumbsup20:

----------

Camp (01-30-2022),Lone Gunman (01-30-2022),Physics Hunter (01-29-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

I watched RebelNews a lot today.  This Convoy/Rally is really amazing, here is drone video...

Drone Footage 2 - Ottawa, Canada Massive Crowd at Parliament FREEDOM CONVOY JAN.29.2022

In my mind this is the biggest thing since the Yellow Vests and the UK Covid protests.

The NE snowstorm and Trump's Rally seemed to dominate new on the Right today, it will be interesting to see if they cover it tomorrow.

----------

El Guapo (01-29-2022),US Conservative (01-30-2022)

----------


## Madison

> Ask yourself...what of a retard just accepts that _THE LEADER OF A FIRST WORLD NATION_ is hiding in a *SUPER SECRET* HIDEY HOLE? That no one must discover? Because of a demonstration?
> Like ... what the fuck, man.

----------

US Conservative (01-30-2022)

----------


## US Conservative

> 


Hey Maddie you were always right.

----------

Madison (01-30-2022)

----------


## UKSmartypants

UK coverage

*Justin Trudeau and his family flee Canadian capital Ottawa as up to  50,000 'Freedom Convoy' anti-vaccine mandate truckers arrive at his  office - days after he dismissed them as a 'small fringe minority'**Justin  Trudeau and his family have left their Ottawa home amid security  concerns as demonstrators marched up and down the streets in front the  Prime Minister's office to rally against the vaccine mandate**Days  earlier, he had called the truckers headed for the city a 'small fringe  minority' before the convoy of hundreds of vehicles grew up to 45 miles  long as it made its way to the capital .* *Protestors  could be seen carrying copies of the Charter of Rights and Freedoms,  while others carried signs reading 'God keep our land glorious and  free,' 'Make Canada great again,' and 'we are here for our freedom'**The  convoy set out from British Columbia on Sunday and was cheered by  hundreds of Canadians as it made its 2,000-mile journey to protest  vaccine mandates* 



Justin Trudeau flees for a secret location as up to 50,000 'Freedom Convoy' truckers hit Ottawa | Daily Mail Online

----------

Madison (01-30-2022),US Conservative (01-30-2022)

----------


## UKSmartypants



----------

Madison (01-30-2022),US Conservative (01-30-2022)

----------


## memesofine

And the long knives are being stabbed in our backs as we watch. get a load of this crap article and they quote someone called: ANTI-hate EXPERTS. I took this off freerepublic but the link for that lying propaganda crap called: the Global news in the article. Notice how it's ok for the left to protest, but even if they were right wing, we aren't allowed and that makes us EXTREMEST. HOW FREAKING LOVELY. 

SNIP:
*Some trucker convoy organizers have history of white nationalism, racism*
*Global News ^* | January 29, 2022 | Rachel Gilmore
Posted on *1/29/2022, 3:22:40 PM* by *Kriggerel*


*As the first vehicles from the trucker convoy started appearing on Ottawa streets, some Twitter users shared a particular photo: a pickup truck with a confederate flag flying from the bed. (**OMG OMG OMGooooood. leftist are the haters. just read their garbage they put out for all to see)*


Now, as the convoy descends on Ottawa with the stated aim of opposing all COVID-19 mandates,* anti-hate experts* allege those with white nationalist and Islamophobic views dont just represent the fringes of the movement but are among the organizers of the convoy.

Were saying that this is a far-right convoy because  from day one  the organizers themselves are part of the far-right movement, said Evan Balgord, executive director of the Canadian Anti-Hate Network. (no need to explain how they know this BECAUSE they have a crystal ball I guess. pukes)

_(Excerpt) Read more at globalnews.ca ...

I took this from:
https://freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/4033736/posts
_

----------

El Guapo (01-30-2022),Hillofbeans (01-30-2022),Madison (01-30-2022),US Conservative (01-30-2022)

----------


## Hillofbeans

> This is what actual 'inclusivity' looks like. Unity. Not division.
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/10000617919...79774592665558


Looks like a good spot for a hot dog stand

----------


## Madison



----------

Hillofbeans (01-30-2022),US Conservative (01-30-2022),WVYankee (01-30-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> UK coverage
> 
> *Justin Trudeau and his family flee Canadian capital Ottawa as up to  50,000 'Freedom Convoy' anti-vaccine mandate truckers arrive at his  office - days after he dismissed them as a 'small fringe minority'**Justin  Trudeau and his family have left their Ottawa home amid security  concerns as demonstrators marched up and down the streets in front the  Prime Minister's office to rally against the vaccine mandate**Days  earlier, he had called the truckers headed for the city a 'small fringe  minority' before the convoy of hundreds of vehicles grew up to 45 miles  long as it made its way to the capital .* *Protestors  could be seen carrying copies of the Charter of Rights and Freedoms,  while others carried signs reading 'God keep our land glorious and  free,' 'Make Canada great again,' and 'we are here for our freedom'**The  convoy set out from British Columbia on Sunday and was cheered by  hundreds of Canadians as it made its 2,000-mile journey to protest  vaccine mandates* 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin Trudeau flees for a secret location as up to 50,000 'Freedom Convoy' truckers hit Ottawa | Daily Mail Online


 Tardo has been on vaycay in Costa Rica for the last week. First the excuse for his conspicuous absence was that he was 'self isolating' after exposure to someone with chunkflu.
 Now this. Words fail me when I try to describe the unmitigated gall of that little fucking punk.

----------

Madison (01-30-2022),US Conservative (01-30-2022)

----------


## Madison

*🔴LIVE Ottawa - RAW Footage: Freedom Convoy 2022 - Parliament Hill - Sunday Jan 30*

----------

US Conservative (01-30-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> And the long knives are being stabbed in our backs as we watch. get a load of this crap article and they quote someone called: ANTI-hate EXPERTS. I took this off freerepublic but the link for that lying propaganda crap called: the Global news in the article. Notice how it's ok for the left to protest, but even if they were right wing, we aren't allowed and that makes us EXTREMEST. HOW FREAKING LOVELY. 
> 
> SNIP:
> *Some trucker convoy organizers have history of white nationalism, racism*
> *Global News ^* | January 29, 2022 | Rachel Gilmore
> Posted on *1/29/2022, 3:22:40 PM* by *Kriggerel*
> 
> 
> *As the first vehicles from the trucker convoy started appearing on Ottawa streets, some Twitter users shared a particular photo: a pickup truck with a confederate flag flying from the bed. (**OMG OMG OMGooooood. leftist are the haters. just read their garbage they put out for all to see)*
> ...


 The MSM has been owned by the government for a couple of years now since Tardo started giving them bail-out subsidies. No fawning coverage of the government?- no job.
 That's the state of affairs in this country at the moment.

----------

Madison (01-30-2022),US Conservative (01-30-2022)

----------


## US Conservative

> UK coverage
> 
> *Justin Trudeau and his family flee Canadian capital Ottawa as up to  50,000 'Freedom Convoy' anti-vaccine mandate truckers arrive at his  office - days after he dismissed them as a 'small fringe minority'**Justin  Trudeau and his family have left their Ottawa home amid security  concerns as demonstrators marched up and down the streets in front the  Prime Minister's office to rally against the vaccine mandate**Days  earlier, he had called the truckers headed for the city a 'small fringe  minority' before the convoy of hundreds of vehicles grew up to 45 miles  long as it made its way to the capital .* *Protestors  could be seen carrying copies of the Charter of Rights and Freedoms,  while others carried signs reading 'God keep our land glorious and  free,' 'Make Canada great again,' and 'we are here for our freedom'**The  convoy set out from British Columbia on Sunday and was cheered by  hundreds of Canadians as it made its 2,000-mile journey to protest  vaccine mandates* 
> 
> 
> 
> Justin Trudeau flees for a secret location as up to 50,000 'Freedom Convoy' truckers hit Ottawa | Daily Mail Online



He's a little commie bitch.

----------

El Guapo (01-30-2022),Madison (01-30-2022),WVYankee (01-30-2022)

----------


## US Conservative

At the Trump rally in Texas last night, you better believe Canada's freedom loving Truckers came up.


Trump was on fire last night in Texas CITIZEN FREE PRESS

----------

El Guapo (01-30-2022),Madison (01-30-2022)

----------


## Madison

> While I applaud Canadians for their efforts, I have to question how Trudeau got into office in the first place, and how did he get re-elected?
> 
> Surely Canadians voted for him for some reason?!!


Same as BIDEN was elected

----------

El Guapo (01-30-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-30-2022),US Conservative (01-30-2022)

----------


## Madison

> At the Trump rally in Texas last night, you better believe Canada's freedom loving Truckers came up.
> 
> 
> Trump was on fire last night in Texas CITIZEN FREE PRESS

----------

OneDumbBlonde (01-30-2022),US Conservative (01-30-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

OneDumbBlonde (01-30-2022),US Conservative (01-30-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

OneDumbBlonde (01-30-2022),US Conservative (01-30-2022)

----------


## Madison

There or below

----------

OneDumbBlonde (01-30-2022)

----------


## US Conservative

>

----------

Madison (01-30-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-30-2022)

----------


## Madison

Or...  
Bahamas owned by the Aga Khan ...is he went surfing
Wish he meets a shark

----------

OneDumbBlonde (01-30-2022),US Conservative (01-30-2022)

----------


## US Conservative



----------

Madison (01-30-2022)

----------


## US Conservative



----------

Madison (01-30-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-30-2022)

----------


## US Conservative

So proud and inspired...
https://mobile.twitter.com/TrueNorth...upplies%2Fc%2F

----------

Madison (01-30-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-30-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

OneDumbBlonde (01-30-2022),US Conservative (01-30-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

OneDumbBlonde (01-30-2022),US Conservative (01-30-2022)

----------


## US Conservative



----------


## US Conservative



----------


## US Conservative

Canadian Leftists scatter nails all over the highway to stop Freedom Convoy…
https://citizenfreepress.com/breaki....reedom-convoy/

----------


## Madison

A message to Premiers Jason Kenney, Scott Moe and Doug Ford, and Leader of Her Majesty's Loyal Opposition Erin O'Toole:What are you waiting for?  :Thinking: 
 :Wtf20:  
This is your moment. Seize the day. Update: Since this was recorded, Justin Trudeau says he's now tested positive for COVID-19: https://nationalpost.com/news/justin-...

----------


## Madison



----------

Brat (01-31-2022),Camp (01-31-2022),Canadianeye (01-31-2022),crcook84 (02-02-2022),Foghorn (01-31-2022),Kodiak (01-31-2022),Mainecoons (01-31-2022),nonsqtr (01-31-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-31-2022),Quark (01-31-2022),WarriorRob (01-31-2022)

----------


## Foghorn

Awesome!


Where is the beer truck?  Looks like a party to me.

----------

Brat (01-31-2022),Kodiak (01-31-2022),Madison (01-31-2022),nonsqtr (01-31-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-31-2022),Quark (01-31-2022),WarriorRob (01-31-2022)

----------


## WarriorRob

:Thumbsup20:

----------

Brat (01-31-2022),Mainecoons (01-31-2022),nonsqtr (01-31-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-31-2022)

----------


## Brat

:Wav:

----------

Madison (01-31-2022),nonsqtr (01-31-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-31-2022),WarriorRob (01-31-2022)

----------


## Trinnity

I was gonna post on this, Maddy. I've never been so proud of my Canadian friends and neighbors. The real spirit of freedom is something that unites us in a way that's unique in all the world. We have so much in common and it's sooooo gooood. 

So proud of these truckers. This movement is taking off in out her countries. Maybe it's the tipping point we've hoped for.

Thanks and a shout out to Rebel News, on the front lines, reporting.





> BREAKING: Truckers vow to remain at Canada/U.S. border blockadeA standoff has ensued at the Alberta/Montana border, where truckers supporting the Freedom Convoy have vowed to remain despite police presence. 
> 
> 
> The RCMP has blocked all roads into the border town, denying supporters access to food and water.


BREAKING: Truckers vow to remain at Canada/U.S. border blockade - Rebel News

----------

Brat (01-31-2022),Gator Monroe (02-01-2022),Kodiak (01-31-2022),Madison (01-31-2022),Mainecoons (01-31-2022),nonsqtr (01-31-2022),OneDumbBlonde (01-31-2022),WarriorRob (01-31-2022)

----------


## Madison

DEAR TRU-DOPE  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Camp (02-01-2022),Mr. Claws (02-01-2022),Physics Hunter (02-01-2022),US Conservative (01-31-2022),wbslws (02-01-2022)

----------


## US Conservative



----------

Camp (02-01-2022),Madison (02-01-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

Best Salty Cracker ever, the memes are a hoot, and Rebel News never fails to deliver.

Best link-based post of the year!

----------

Madison (02-01-2022),teeceetx (02-01-2022)

----------


## US Conservative



----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-01-2022)

----------


## Freewill

It's so bad in Canada that AOC is fearing for her life.

----------

Mr. Claws (02-01-2022),teeceetx (02-01-2022),US Conservative (02-01-2022)

----------


## Mr. Claws

> It's so bad in Canada that AOC is fearing for her life.


Off topic, but this morning I saw a Fox video on YouTube doing "man on the street" interviews with her constituents... SWEET MOTHER OF GOD IN HEAVEN!!! She'll be in office longer than Pelosi, for almost to a person she was the greatest thing since sliced bread AND canned beer, YET NOT A SINGLE PERSON COULD NAME ONE DAMN THING SHE'S DONE FOR HER DISTRICT OR IN CONGRESS! "Universal Suffrage" *SUCKS!!!*  :Tongue20:

----------


## Madison

:Thumbsup20: 


Pat King reacts on Monday to Prime Minister Trudeau's comments on the Freedom Convoy 2022 protests. King says the update is from an undisclosed location. He says it's "retarded" that "idiot" Trudeau is not supporting what he calls blue-collar workers . King calls for horn honking every half hour.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-01-2022),Physics Hunter (02-02-2022)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

I love the excitement in his voice.

 :Greatjob:

----------


## Madison

The Prime Ministers tactic is to divide, demonize and distract.

----------

Camp (02-02-2022),El Guapo (02-01-2022),Kodiak (02-01-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-01-2022),Physics Hunter (02-02-2022),Rutabaga (02-01-2022)

----------


## Madison

US President Donald Trump has praised the convoy of Canadian truck drivers who drove into Ottawa over the weekend to protest vaccine mandates.

 :Thumbsup20:

----------

Camp (02-02-2022),Hillofbeans (02-02-2022),old dog (02-01-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-02-2022),Physics Hunter (02-02-2022),Rutabaga (02-01-2022),US Conservative (02-01-2022)

----------


## Kodiak

Wow, that Pierre guy is great.

----------

Camp (02-02-2022),Madison (02-01-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-01-2022),Rutabaga (02-01-2022)

----------


## Madison

> Wow, that Pierre guy is great.


I want him as Conservative Leader and Canada PM

----------

Camp (02-02-2022),El Guapo (02-01-2022),Kodiak (02-01-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-01-2022),Rutabaga (02-01-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

Listening to the fuckwit opposite Mr. Poilievre using inflammatory and divisive rhetoric to decry inflammatory and divisive rhetoric really is priceless.


2:30 is particularly funny as he whines about being Ottawa being 'locked down'. You can't make this shit up.  :Geez:

----------

Madison (02-01-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-01-2022),Physics Hunter (02-02-2022),Rutabaga (02-01-2022)

----------


## Rutabaga

if we could only get the same thing going here about the bidet...

----------

Madison (02-01-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-01-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> I want him as Conservative Leader and Canada PM


Me too.

----------

Madison (02-01-2022)

----------


## Kodiak

> I want him as Conservative Leader and Canada PM


He is your version of our Ron DeSantis.  :Thumbsup20:

----------

Camp (02-02-2022),Madison (02-01-2022)

----------


## Rutabaga

heres farmers going around police roadblocks... :Headbang:

----------

Camp (02-02-2022),Kodiak (02-02-2022),nonsqtr (02-01-2022),old dog (02-01-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-01-2022),Physics Hunter (02-02-2022)

----------


## US Conservative

He's right.

There is a convoy forming in the US now.

----------

Camp (02-02-2022),El Guapo (02-02-2022),Hillofbeans (02-02-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-02-2022),Physics Hunter (02-02-2022),Rutabaga (02-01-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> heres farmers going around police roadblocks...


Thanks, I was gonna post that!

Let them truckers roll, 10-4!

----------

Camp (02-02-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-02-2022),Rutabaga (02-02-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

That Conservative guy was on point and on message.  Well done.

----------

Camp (02-02-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-02-2022),Rutabaga (02-02-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

From a military perspective, that guy has his shit together, although he gave just a little too much away.  I won't enumerate what.

These guys are organized, have a plan, are security minded, and are already worrying about support and sustainment.  
They are also looking for opportunity to advance, staging in readiness, and even exploiting weather.

All this says that they are just starting, and not even completely in place.

Honking every 30 mins.  They are gonna bring the pain, long term.  

I'm impressed.

----------


## Physics Hunter

> He's right.
> 
> There is a convoy forming in the US now.


That seems to be true.  Here they have a problem with truck restrictions in DC, however if they were to ring the beltway...

----------

Camp (02-02-2022),El Guapo (02-02-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-02-2022),US Conservative (02-02-2022)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

> He's right.
> 
> There is a convoy forming in the US now.


My prediction: If that happens, it'll pale in comparison to what Canada has done (is doing).

Still needs to happen though!

----------

El Guapo (02-02-2022),US Conservative (02-02-2022)

----------


## Madison



----------

Lone Gunman (02-04-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-04-2022),Physics Hunter (02-05-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

Very few big trucks...   :Thinking:

----------


## Madison

> Very few big trucks...


Because they arrived Saturday
They come from Beauce from North Coast

----------


## Madison

Meanwhile dumb.fucker still hiding

----------

Camp (02-08-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-05-2022),Lone Gunman (02-05-2022),OldSchool (02-05-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-05-2022),Physics Hunter (02-06-2022),WarriorRob (02-05-2022)

----------


## OldSchool

Sometimes the people have to make a stand. More power to the truckers and their supporters.

----------

Camp (02-08-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-05-2022),Hillofbeans (02-05-2022),Lone Gunman (02-05-2022),Madison (02-05-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-05-2022),WarriorRob (02-05-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

Massive turnouts in dozens of cities and towns across Canada today to demand a return to normal.

----------

Camp (02-08-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-05-2022),Lone Gunman (02-05-2022),Madison (02-05-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-05-2022),WarriorRob (02-05-2022)

----------


## OldSchool

The "return to normal" is about no vaccine mandates so truckers can go back to work with their individual rights intact.

----------

Camp (02-08-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-05-2022),Hillofbeans (02-05-2022),Lone Gunman (02-05-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-06-2022),WarriorRob (02-05-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> The "return to normal" is about no vaccine mandates so truckers can go back to work with their individual rights intact.


No. It's about abolishment of vaccine mandates, travel restrictions, lock downs, and 'vaccine passports'. All of it.

_For everyone._

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-05-2022),Hillofbeans (02-05-2022),Lone Gunman (02-05-2022),Madison (02-05-2022),OldSchool (02-05-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-05-2022),Physics Hunter (02-06-2022),WarriorRob (02-05-2022)

----------


## Madison

Paul Brandt - Convoy - Official Music Video

----------

Camp (02-08-2022),Lone Gunman (02-05-2022),Physics Hunter (02-06-2022),WarriorRob (02-05-2022)

----------


## OldSchool

I just wanted to make it clear that it's not about simply ending the strike

The "Massive turnouts in dozens of cities and towns across Canada" are in support of the truckers strike, even thou it's hard on the economic infrastructure and the supply of food and goods.  

This is not a small fringe of minority as Trudeau has said.

Madison will be along to call him a lying fucking bastard.  :Wink:

----------

Camp (02-08-2022),El Guapo (02-05-2022),Hillofbeans (02-05-2022),Lone Gunman (02-05-2022),Madison (02-05-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-06-2022),WarriorRob (02-05-2022)

----------


## Trinnity

We need this in America too.

----------

Camp (02-08-2022),El Guapo (02-05-2022),Hillofbeans (02-05-2022),JMWinPR (02-06-2022),Lone Gunman (02-05-2022),Madison (02-05-2022),OldSchool (02-05-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-05-2022),Physics Hunter (02-06-2022),WarriorRob (02-05-2022)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

> We need this in America too.


I've been offline most of today, but the last I heard, they're getting ready in CA, and are moving out on Mar 1.

Screenshot_20220203-042353_Facebook.jpg

----------

Camp (02-08-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-05-2022),El Guapo (02-05-2022),Lone Gunman (02-05-2022),Madison (02-05-2022),OldSchool (02-05-2022),Physics Hunter (02-06-2022),Trinnity (02-05-2022),WarriorRob (02-05-2022)

----------


## OldSchool

I'm predicting a favorable outcome in Canada and eventually the same in the good old USA

----------

Camp (02-08-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-05-2022),El Guapo (02-05-2022),Lone Gunman (02-05-2022),Madison (02-05-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-05-2022),WarriorRob (02-05-2022)

----------


## Madison

That would be great to become a HUGE Continent 
All AMERI-CAN  
like the OneDumbBlonde  (tag)   :Thumbsup20:  :Smiley20: 

New Canada PM  :Headbang:  and   New USA President  :Headbang: 
and working very close together ---strenght



One huge Continent it would be !!

----------

Camp (02-08-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-05-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Because they arrived Saturday
> They come from Beauce from North Coast


Not sure what that means...

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Paul Brandt - Convoy - Official Music Video


I watched that fun remake of CW McCall.
After it played, this popped up.

Pretty cool and twists the knife in Mr. Young!

----------

Camp (02-08-2022),Hillofbeans (02-06-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-06-2022)

----------


## Trinnity

*Thread is sticky.*

----------

Camp (02-08-2022),Hillofbeans (02-06-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-06-2022)

----------


## Dan40

Its not just the truckers and they are terrific, but the people by the THOUSANDS along the highways and on the overpasses cheering on the truckers.  This is not a minority!

----------

Camp (02-08-2022),Hillofbeans (02-06-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-06-2022)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

If anyone knows where to find THIS flag, I'd really love to buy a few. 

FB_IMG_1644249134335.jpg

----------

Camp (02-08-2022),El Guapo (02-09-2022)

----------


## Trinnity

> If anyone knows where to find THIS flag, I'd really love to buy a few. 
> 
> FB_IMG_1644249134335.jpg


https://betitistore.com/product/cana...79c0e40d55d18b

----------

El Guapo (02-09-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-08-2022)

----------


## Big Wheeler

On GBNews channel a few minutes ago there was a guy(Ben Dikter ?)who was interviewed about the truckers' strike.He was very informative and quietly spoken.An excellent representative for the truckers.
There is soon to be a parallel protest by European truckers aiming for Brussels on Valentine's Day,protesting about the tax content of the price of diesel.

----------


## Trinnity

@Madison, I heard the big banks in Canada are offline. That's not true is it? I tend to not believe it.

----------

Madison (02-17-2022)

----------


## Madison

> @Madison, I heard the big banks in Canada are offline. That's not true is it? I tend to not believe it.


I don't know I just finish 6 of my cats manicure  :Smiley20: 

But I know that shit Gov is freezing some people businesses bank accounts
I heard that on radio   :Angry20:

----------

Knightkore (02-17-2022),Kodiak (02-17-2022)

----------


## Canadianeye

I took money out of an ATM (not a big bank one) yesterday, no problem. Today I tried my credit card in the same machine to withdraw cash in the morning. No problem.

Just a minute ago I paid off my credit card via my phone app, for one of the major banks. It processed as per usual.

Dunno if that helps.

----------


## Canadianeye

@Trinnity

Not sure if you have seen this, but it is pretty funny. Elon Musk bought and paid for this a couple of days ago.

http://www.Liar.com

It goes straight to a Justin Trudeaus wiki page. Comedy gold right thar.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-17-2022),Swedgin (02-17-2022)

----------

